# Ein neuer Teichbewohner.



## Skyraker (27. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

gestern musste ich feststellen, dass wir einen neuen Bewohner bei uns im Teich haben. Normalerweise sollten wir uns ja freuen.
Aber was macht ein Black Molly bei uns im Teich?!? 

Tja, da Black Mollys bekanntlicher Weise lebend gebären muss ihn jemand eingesetzt haben. Vielen Dank kann ich da ironischer Weise nur sagen. Die Temperaturen sind für die Mollys ja kein Problem, aber sie sind doch nur sehr ungern allein.

Was machen wir nun? Am liebsten sollte er wieder gehen. Wir kennen jedoch keine AQ Besitzer in der Nähe. Alternativ könnte man ihm noch ein paar Kameraden holen und sie mit einsetzen. Im Winter könnte es dann mit ins AQ gehen. 

Grüße aus dem Norden
Thomas


----------



## orcanet (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ein neuer Teichbewohner.*

Hallo,

ja es gibt schon nette Zeitgenossen :evil. Also ich würde noch mind. 4-5 Molly Kumpels besorgen und dann alle zusammen direkt in ein Aquarium umsetzen .....vorausgesetzt, Du möchtest unter die Aquarianer gehen.

Klar kannst Du ihn und evtl. Kumpels auch im Sommer im Teich lassen aber spätestens wenns kälter wird müssen sie eh raus - oder erfrieren :? und dann ist auch nicht sichetr, ob Du wirklich alle erwischst.

Lieben Gruss
Barbara


----------



## Skyraker (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ein neuer Teichbewohner.*

Hallo Barbara,

ich habe ihm heute zum Test mal 2 Kumpel besorgt. Leider hat das nicht so ganz funktioniert. Der eine war bei Ankunft am Teich verstorben. Den anderen habe ich dann eingesetzt. Der vorhandene war sehr neugierig auf den neuen Bewohner, wurde jedoch immer von ihm verscheucht und wurde zum Verstossenen im "eigenen" Revier. Das hätte sich evtl. ja noch legen können. Doch leider ging der neue direkt auf die Schleierschwänze los. Flossenjagt war scheinbar angesagt. Sobald ein __ Schleierschwanz in Sicht war stürzte er sich drauf los. Scheinbar psychisch gestört, denn der andere versteht sich mehr als gut mit den Schleiern. Naja, ende vom Lied ist das der gestrandete nun wieder alleine mit den Schleiern im Teich ist. 
Schade eigentlich.

Grüße aus dem Norden
Thomas


----------



## orcanet (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ein neuer Teichbewohner.*

:crazy öhemm vielleicht hat er ne gespaltene Persönlichkeit und denkt, dass er auch ein __ Schleierschwanz ist.

Wenn Deiner ein Kerl ist, wäre es besser, wenn Du versuchst ein paar Mädels für ihn zu ergattern - allerdings dürfte Dein Molly-Problem dann im Herbst auf ein Vielfaches angewachsen sein, so die anderen die Babys nicht futtern.

Wenn er sich scheinbar wohl fühlt mit den Schleierkumpels, dann ist es vermutlich auch so ok....löst aber das Winterproblem nicht, wenn er dir bis dahin vielleicht ans Herz gewachsen ist 

Lieben Gruss
Barbara


----------



## Skyraker (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ein neuer Teichbewohner.*

Hallo Barbara,

meine Schleier kommen im Winter doch auch ins AQ. Da könnte er ja mit umziehen. 
So richtig wohl wird er sich wohl leider nicht fühlen. Er harmoniert halt mit den Schleiern. Keiner "giftet" den anderen an, sie gehen nicht aufeinander los und fressen dicht an dicht zusammen. In der "Freizeit"  zieht er jedoch einsam und allein seine Runden.
Mal sehen wie es sich entwickelt.

Grüße aus dem Norden
Thomas


----------



## Aristocat (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ein neuer Teichbewohner.*

Hallo Thomas!
Du wohnst nicht zufällig in der Nähe von Berlin? Dann könnte ich Deinen Solitär aufnehmen. Ich habe ein AQ mit Lebendgebärenden. Ansonsten würde ich Dir raten denKleinen aus dem Teich zu holen und in ein AQ zu setzen und ihm 2 Mädels bei zu geben, das ist nämlich ein ER.
Armes Kerlchen, wer so was macht gehört verhauen!


----------

